# [hs] Adobe Reader 7.0.9 schließt Sicherheitslücken



## Newsfeed (10 Januar 2007)

Weiterlesen...


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Januar 2007)

*AW: [hs] Adobe Reader 7.0.9 schließt Sicherheitslücken*

ist praktisch eine komplette Neuinstallation > 23 MB Download


----------



## Heiko (10 Januar 2007)

*AW: [hs] Adobe Reader 7.0.9 schließt Sicherheitslücken*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> ist praktisch eine komplette Neuinstallation > 23 MB Download


Zumindest ist der Server schnell.
Ich frag mich nur was die Leute ohne Breitbandanschlüsse machen.
23 MB sind bei ISDN immerhin mind. 60 Minuten (ca.).


----------

